
Static is Back - codesmythe
https://manas.tech/blog/2016/11/15/static-is-back.html
======
tracker1
While the article mentions at the end the Crystal[1] language. I will say that
I found that C# with generics was very approachable, and F# has always been
interesting. Wish some of the changes approaching with the acquisition of
Xamarin by MS, the openness since ASP.Net MVC, and now .Net Core it's worth
looking at again.

I've been in JS/Node land for most of the past 6 years now, and tbh, I've
enjoyed it thoroughly, but I wouldn't mind dabbling back in modern C# without
some of the "Enterprise" patterns that were _way_ over-used. On the flip side,
I still just don't care for Java. Even then, some of the things I might reach
for C# to do may be a better opportunity to get into go or rust.

Definitely some interesting opportunities all around.

[1] [http://crystal-lang.org/](http://crystal-lang.org/)

